# PowerShot S230 Site



## item1702 (Jul 29, 2003)

Hello everyone. I would just like to advertise my own personal website. It's an amateur site, nothing spectacular but it could use some hits. Most of the pictures were taken in and around the San Francisco bay Area and all pictures where taken with a PowerShot S230. It's my first and only digital camera. 

http://www.geocities.com/item1702/index.html


----------



## Dew (Jul 29, 2003)

i love your work, very gritty


----------



## Conk (Jul 29, 2003)

I like the layout of the site. I hate the pop-ups.


----------

